# Windows XP skin/theme for windows 2000



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

does anyone know a good, free windows XP theme to make my win 2k computer look like win XP?


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

remember it has to be free


----------

